# Good grain-free kibble with the right Ca/P ratio?



## Pascha's Dad (Jul 30, 2012)

Did a lot of research on this site and finally decided that the next best thing to a raw diet is Orijen large breed puppy formula for my 4 month old. Enthusiastically bought a bag and unfortunately my pup doesn't like it one bit. He'd rather go hungry than eat Orijen. So I decided to give Merrick grain free sweet potato and duck formula a try and he loves it. My main concern is the calcium/phosphorus ratio which is not listed on the bag. Contacted Merrick and they promptly replied stating that they are expecting the results of their analysis any day now. Based on the ingredients alone, it seems like a decent kibble with a 5-star rating from dogfoodadvisor.com. 
Was wondering if anyone can recommend a good grain-free kibble with a perfect or near perfect ratio of 1:1? 
Wellness large breed puppy fomula seems to be the only one I found that has the ratio listed, but dogfoodadvisor.com gave it 4 out of 5 stars and its not grain free kibble. 

Thanks


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure if you're interested in a limited ingredient grain free, but I have two dogs doing extremely well on this: Natural Balance LID Venison and Sweet Potato. Minimums - Calcium 1.0, Phos .8. I hate it that they list minimums, grrr...


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wellness Core Puppy is grain free. My dogs do very well on it. At Petsmart, it's priced about the same as Orijen, but I ordered it from Wag.com for $54.99 with a 10% coupon, so roughly $49. Saved me $16 a bag. New orders get 15% off.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Just about any of the Fromm Four Star Grain-Free formulas would do nicely. They all have good calcium and phosphorus levels. I put together a pretty extensive spreadsheet for quick reference that includes all the Fromm formulas and lots of other foods as well. If you are interested in checking it out you can find the link in the sticky thread on this forum, or you can follow this direct link: Dog Food Nutrition Spreadsheet.


----------

